# Free Audiobook - The End of the Affair read by Colin Firth



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free at Audible:


Clicking the above link should take you to the book's page at Audible. This is free to all--new or existing members. Or, if you don't have an account at Audible, you should be able to sign in using your Amazon information; look for a link at the top of the page. You do not need to be subscribed to a plan to get this; you do need to have an Audible account or sign in to Audible using your Amazon account.

Playable on Kindles with audio (K1, K2, K3, KTouch and Fire), iDevices and other MP3 players.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have to sign up for an Audible membership plan?  I couldn't tell when I looked at it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazon's "Digital Deal" is currently _The End of the Affair_, narrated by Colin Firth. You can get it free from Audible by using the link from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sv_gb_6?ie=UTF8&node=3059207011


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I already happen to be signed up (in a 30-day free trial) and it worked for me (so you don't have to be a newly signing up member). It seems just like _the Wonderful Wizard of Oz_ a few weeks ago - free for anyone. It might be that if you are not logged in to Audible (you can log in with your Amazon username & password) then after you log in it won't be on the free book page, but just click it again from Amazon and you'll be there.

If anyone does have any trouble getting the book for free, please post so we know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Do you have to sign up for an Audible membership plan? I couldn't tell when I looked at it.


No, you can sign into Audible using your Amazon account--there should be a link at the top of the page. And then download. I don't currently have an Audible plan. I've clarified (or tried to) my initial post. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There's also an MP3 album for 99c today.. I linked it in LTK under another thread about this free audiobook. It's a 20 song album by Frank SInatra.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

MODS - sorry, I didn't think to look in the book corner to see if this has already been posted. Feel free to delete, and now I know where to look for whether a deal has been posted already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll merge it with the existing thread. BT, I split out your post as a new thread in Let's Talk Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The End of the Affair_ is a great novel, possibly Greene's best, but also a depressing one. And so (even with Colin Firth reading) I'm not sure I want to have to listen to it while I'm driving, free or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> _The End of the Affair_ is a great novel, possibly Greene's best, but also a depressing one. And so (even with Colin Firth reading) I'm not sure I want to have to listen to it while I'm driving, free or not.


It sounds like you may already know the story. See, I don't know anything about it. Thanks, Tony. 

I don't listen much while I'm driving; I get too distracted. I listen while I'm working out or while I'm quilting.


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I listen while ... while I'm quilting.
> 
> 
> Betsy


And isn't that the best time for an audio book? I love doing the same.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the answers!  

Ok, you guys are inspiring me to get my quilt out of the closet and work on it again.  Somehow I thought making a king sized quilt (hand quilting) was a great idea for a first project.  It's all pieced together and the quilting is about 1/3 done.


----------

